# Solved: System can't find vc_red.msi from 2008 c++ Windows Redistributable



## ShiVER (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you for clicking my topic! From what I understand, there was some kind of permissions error in the c++ 2008 Windows Redistributable x86 package before a certain date. This may or may not be relevant. Anyway, my problem is that Steam keeps referring me to that package, and I can't find it to uninstall it or repair it. It keeps wanting to find a file called vc_red.msi. I have such a file on my G: drive for some reason, but it's not the correct one, according to the panel. I have downloaded and installed the Windows Redistributable files, the vc_red.msi that it is looking for is the x86 version.

Is there any way I can fix this so that I won't have to see that Steam message looking for vc_red.msi file?

Edit:
I searched techguy but no results come up with vc_red.msi and it thinks that I searched vcredist instead, which is understandable.


----------



## ShiVER (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know why, but the correct vc_red.msi file for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17

was on my other hard drive G: in a folder with a name made up of nonsensical letters and numbers. So I pointed the redistributable loader to that folder and everything is fine now.

Still, I find it a bad decision to need a file ready just so that a program can be repaired or uninstalled, because the user is screwed if they can't find that file.


----------

